# Provider - Posting Rules



## kunnu (Aug 15, 2013)

Respectable Manndude,

*Q1.* If provider is more then 2 year old and you can find company/address details in google then why need to disable whois privacy of domain? (Eg: If whois privacy is disabled due to spamming issue and hijacking issue?)

*Q2.* 25 Minumum post: Why need to post to many spam post/replies before posting a offer?

Thanks,

Waiting for your reponse.


----------



## notFound (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh god, you've come here now...

Q1) If you're getting spammed, go change it to [email protected] or something you don't use often.

Q2)  You don't need to spam, now that you've said that I guess now we know what you'll be doing. It's there to stop people just like you, there's no point in having someone posting offers and not contributing to the community, I hate that and I know Curtis and the team hate it too.


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

Whois privacy for "legitimate" businesses isn't a good sign.   Private info for bloggers, home users,  seedling businesses, etc. well that makes sense.

25 minimum posts?  Is this the rule before a provider can make an offer?     Seems a bit high.  I am certain I've seen offers from folks with far fewer posts.  Perhaps we need to bring that minimum post count down to say a dozen (12).



> Why need to post to many spam post/replies before posting a offer?


I hope you don't view contributing in the community as spamming.    If you just want to make offers and aren't a regular around here you are going to learn real quick that you will have low visibility and few folks interested.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 15, 2013)

There is absolutely no legitimate reason why any legitimate business should have their WHOIS information hidden. It's an immediate red flag.

With regards to the post count, it's to stop people coming on to the site just to post offers and not contribute to the community as a whole. We also impose limits on repeat adverts whereby you need to have a certain number of posts between offers, too.

If you spam or post rubbish, we'll pick up on it and remove your posts or simply increase the number of posts you require in order to post an offer.


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

BTW:  If the admins don't spot a bad behaving member spamming/free advertising I certainly will.

I've sent at least one unsavory company packing and glad to chase more merchants out of the vpsBoard temple.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 15, 2013)

MartinD said:


> If you spam or post rubbish, we'll pick up on it and remove your posts or simply increase the number of posts you require in order to post an offer.


No, I will post only quality post/reply.

Don't Increase my minumum post number.

I will contribute to vpsboard forum and one day I will become a admin of this forum because of my quality post/threads.

*WhO is privacy:*

Whenever I disable whois privacy, spammers send spam to my email and try to hijack my domain


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

kunnu said:


> *WhO is privacy:*
> 
> Whenever I disable whois privacy, spammers send spam to my email and try to hijack my domain


Is this a regular problem for others?  What is the common means of reducing hijack attempts out there?


----------



## serverian (Aug 15, 2013)

>Respectable Manndude,

LOL'd so hard


----------



## Damian (Aug 15, 2013)

As a community member, I vote that the rules live on without change.



kunnu said:


> *WhO is privacy:*
> 
> Whenever I disable whois privacy, spammers send spam to my email and try to hijack my domain


I'd recommend a different registrar.



buffalooed said:


> Is this a regular problem for others?


Not that i'm aware of.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 15, 2013)

When you can verify details from other source then why need to force innocent providers to disable whois privacy? ;/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 15, 2013)

This is the internet.  Being "targeted" is something companies simply have to accept.  You don't force potential clients to go out of their way as a response - you take preventative action against expected attacks.

Sorry, but the whole "WHOIS privacy for protection" gag is pure BS.  If you're a legitimate, licensed company then someone could easily look up your name/addr/etc anyways.  If you're not a registered business, and you insist on hiding who you are... why would I ever have incentive to trust you with my data?


----------



## drmike (Aug 15, 2013)

So true!

But in all fairness about the disclosure, privacy, etc.  many companies list public details that aren't where they lay their head or perhaps have ever been.

Fairly common in my research to see the same old incorporation company address or their datacenter provider.

I don't advise either as it sets off flags to folks like me.   A post office (PO Box) is the recommended middle ground to prevent home or office visits and still be "legit" in the communities.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 15, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Respectable Manndude,
> 
> *Q1.* If provider is more then 2 year old and you can find company/address details in google then why need to disable whois privacy of domain? (Eg: If whois privacy is disabled due to spamming issue and hijacking issue?)
> 
> ...


Good questions.

For starters, private WhoIS on a _business_ doesn't look very good. Especially when you can get a PO Box for cheap. Not sure what the price or equivalent is over there, but I know here a PO Box address can be had for a few bucks a month, so no need to use your home or office address. The other details such as your email address shown in private whois I'd just make a special inbox for that mail anyway. "[email protected]" and just check it once a week or so. Really this is debatable, but enforced mainly to prevent pop-up out of nowhere type hosts from running pump and dump operations.

The minimum required posts? That's just to prevent people from coming here, posting an offer, and then leaving. I don't consider the amount to be too high, really. I'm active on a forum for my locale that required 50 posts or more, or to become a site-support ($15 donation) to be able to post in their buy/sell/trade forum. No big deal, just added to the conversation for the next week or two where I could until I could frequent those forums. (Even though I later did become a site-supporter anyhow, just feels good to support sites/projects you benefit from). In short, don't 'spam' the site. If you make responses like, "Yes I agree, me too" that's not adding to the conversation.

vpsBoard is a small but growing community, the rules requiring a minimum of 25 posts to make an offer thread, and seven days + 5 additional posts to create another offer thread is so providers who come here to solicit their business give back to the community by _hopefully_ being helpful, responding to things with insight, and generally to just prevent those who make the minimum post count and just return week after week to post an offer and leave. Besides, posting on the forum is also good for your business as you can show off your knowledge and by showcasing just how helpful you can be. That looks good. A visitor browsing the site who may be interested in hosting is more likely to go with someone he sees that has been helpful in the community than someone just offering some cheap VPS. That's how I used to choose providers back in my WHT days. "Oh wow, this guy has answered my questions in a couple threads and really seems to know his stuff" = new customer.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So true!
> 
> Fairly common in my research to see the same old incorporation company address or their datacenter provider.
> 
> I don't advise either as it sets off flags to folks like me.   A post office (PO Box) is the recommended middle ground to prevent home or office visits and still be "legit" in the communities.


Same with me.

I want to know with whom I am doing business.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 17, 2013)

Want one rule to be added:

If a provider posts things on a thread of another provider like:



> The location/datacenter you just bought in is shitty.
> 
> B.t.w. my datacenter near this location is way better.
> 
> ...


Should just be banned.

I don't care if it is about settle old scores or fear of a new competitor, this is something a provider should not do.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 17, 2013)

Apparently, if we do that, we're censoring and people take the hump. Well, not so much 'we', more like 'I'.


----------



## Damian (Aug 17, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I don't care if it is about settle old scores or fear of a new competitor, this is something a provider should not do.





MartinD said:


> Apparently, if we do that, we're censoring and people take the hump. Well, not so much 'we', more like 'I'.


I agree with these both. None of us are 'fraid to speak out against injustices; let the community lynch if needed. Unless it's @kuunu, because he'll never understand or care.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 17, 2013)

Damian said:


> I agree with these both. None of us are 'fraid to speak out against injustices; let the community lynch if needed. Unless it's @kuunu, because he'll never understand or care.


The community does have a mind of it's own.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Aug 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> BTW: If the admins don't spot a bad behaving member spamming/free advertising I certainly will.
> 
> 
> I've sent at least one unsavory company packing and glad to chase more merchants out of the vpsBoard temple.


Hope your not referring to me, I'm still here.


----------

